# Corrections Officer Mari Johnson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corrections Officer*
*Mari Johnson*
Texas Department of Criminal Justice, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, July 16, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 55

*Tour:* 7 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Assault

*Weapon:* Person

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Corrections Officer Mari Johnson was murdered by a male inmate inside of the Robertson Unit in Abilene, Texas.

Other officers found her unresponsive near the prison's kitchen at approximately 3:00 am. The officers provided medical aide until she was transported to Hendricks Medical Center, where she was pronounced dead.

Officer Johnson had served with the Texas Department of Criminal Justice for seven years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Executive Director Brad Livingston
Texas Department of Criminal Justice
209 West 14th Street
Price Daniel Building
Austin, TX 78701

Phone: (512) 463-9988


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Please tell me they'll fry this scum !!!


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

sadly he'll probably get extra trays and a massage 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

